# How can I fix this hat?



## Bill Mc (Aug 24, 2016)

and be able to wear it at Chehaw.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 24, 2016)

get you a snake band on it and some colorful wood duck/turkey feathers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2016)

Talk one of our Ladies into making you a finger weave hatband for it. Then I`ll fix you up a deerskin wrapped wild turkey wing feather to add to it.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 24, 2016)

Cool hat for sure


----------



## dutchman (Aug 25, 2016)

It's good as is if need be. But a hat band would doll it up...


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't see any broken places.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 25, 2016)

dutchman said:


> It's good as is if need be. But a hat band would doll it up...



or make a tricorn out of it ....

I just got a new black one very similar to yours and I have done nothing to spiff it up yet .....


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 25, 2016)

I was gonna say put another antler on the other side.  Then I realized.......


----------



## Bill Mc (Aug 25, 2016)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I was gonna say put another antler on the other side.  Then I realized.......



But then someone might think I was a Viking or something.

I do have a few turkey feathers.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 26, 2016)

Bill Mc said:


> But then someone might think I was a Viking or something.
> 
> I do have a few turkey feathers.



I have a loooong tail feather from one of my roosters that I think I am going to add to my hat ...


----------

